# General > Book & Author Requests >  Graham Greene

## Emmy Castrol

How come we have Somerset Maugham and not Graham Green? I understand the two disliked each other...and I don't think it's fair to Greene  :Frown: 

Unless I am the only one who likes Greene...?

----------


## Logos

:Smile:  We're a little more objective in adding content to the site than that.

Please see this thread http://www.online-literature.com/for...d.php?p=220267 for more information.

--

----------


## Emmy Castrol

Thanks for that Logos, I was wondering if there was a criteria as I didn't see a lot of the modernists on the author list.

So... older than 1923? How about M.R. James? But whatever if nobody else likes to read him... which reminds me, I better go and post something on J.Sheridan Le Fanu before he gets too lonely!

----------


## Sebas. Melmoth

Enjoyed several of Greene's novels and short stories.
Definitely believe he should have been awarded the Nobel Prize (rather than William Golding).

_Monsignor Quixote_ (1982)
_The Quiet American_ (1955)
_Brighton Rock_ (1938)

----------


## Emil Miller

> Enjoyed several of Greene's novels and short stories.
> Definitely believe he should have been awarded the Nobel Prize (rather than William Golding).
> 
> _Monsignor Quixote_ (1982)
> _The Quiet American_ (1955)
> _Brighton Rock_ (1938)


Many people have said the same. In 1952 he was a candsidate but was beaten by another catholic writer Francois Mauriac. Greene was in the running on other occasions but never received the prize. He was a very complex individual and it's possible that his religious and political views may have played some part in his failure. I agree that he was a better writer than Golding, but Golding didn't appear to upset anyone.

----------


## Virgil

I would definitely have picked him over Golding. Greene had a body of work; Golding had one novel. By the way, I loved Brighton Rock.

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Brian
Quote "but Golding didn't appear to upset anyone." Sounds a bit like Brian Clough, the best football manager that England never had!

Greene was a complex character, as has been pointed out. I think a lot of this had to do with him being a converted Catholic and not born into it. Combined with his writing skills & zeal to question everything, or at least view his new faith from different perspectives, he brought a new focus onto a lot of traditional thinking in Catholic dogma. I especially admire "The Power and the Glory" with the wiskey priest.

----------


## Technophile

I would Google any Graham Greene books that you wish to read. I did, and was able to read The Destructors from a server in Australia. Perfectly legal because buffering is incidental copying, just don't download the text.

----------

